# Faults List With New Ace Airstream 630EK



## Heritage

We have only previously owned Autotrail vehicles but after lots of faults with our last Autotrail we decided to sell it and buy another marque. But, oh dear, lots of faults with this vehicle also. 

Vehicle New (07) Ace Airstream 630EK
Supplying Dealer. Marquis of Northampton.

1) Reversing Camera not working 
2) Fridge does not work on gas 
3) Gap at bottom of habitation door when closed (daylight can be seen), habitation door only locks at the top of door 
4) Habitation door inner moulding has come unstuck from the fixing seal adjacent to the window on the R/H side viewed from inside.
5) Waste-Bin has been broken and the damaged part was left lying in the bottom of the bin.
6) Concertina doors above drainer do not close together, runner screw backed away stops doors closing together but when this screw is screwed down to hold the runner the doors are now free to run around the channel leaving a large gap at the sides. 
7) Cupboard doors above TV point foul each other when closed and have damaged the veneer. These doors do not stay shut when driving and as a consequence an item fell from this cupboard and has damaged the work surface below this cupboard. 
8) Upright side moulding between work surface and cupboard above TV point has the lower fixing screw burst out the side of the veneer. 
9) Bathroom door handle sticks down and will not spring back. At one point this door could not be opened. 
10) In the cupboard under the bathroom hand-basin there is a shelf panel that does not fit into the recess due to fouling the plastic plumbing. 
11) Over-sink light lens cover is distorted. 
12) Corner moulding on front skylight is poorly fitted, moulding is not clipped into the mating part. 
13) Shelf missing from N/S/R top locker. 
14) Plastic strip mouldings along wood panel behind seating on both sides of the vehicle keeps falling off. 
15) The O/S/R Habitation/dining area halogen light does not work. 
16) Persistent and annoying noise from O/S/F suspension area whilst driving. 
17) Front moulded clip that retains the cooker hob pan support was damaged from delivery and does not hold the pan support fully down, this impacts on the position of the cooker lid which cannot mate with the magnetic buttons and hence the lid shakes and rattles whilst driving the vehicle. I discovered the damaged clip on the way home from taking delivery of the vehicle. 
18) Paint has flaked away from the rear cooker trim leaving bare metal. 
19) The Heki moulding inserts do not fit properly and has gaps around the edges, we checked an identical model at Stratford and that was fine. 
20) This next problem I have previously complained about, it concerns the flip down TV screen unit. It was looked at when I took the vehicle back to Marquis after a couple of days. However having looked at an identical van at Stratford I now know that mine is not right. My vehicle was supplied with all the screws holding the unit to the roof left undone, screwdriver damage to the moulding was visible and when all the screws were tightened the unit fouled the lip of the cab moulding to which it is attached. With the screws tight the unit mounting is distorted, as a consequence the flip down TV does not close and fit flush with it's mating face. The vehicle on show had an identical unit fitted and this fitted perfectly, I feel mine has not been fitted correctly.

According to Marquis this vehicle needs to be returned to Swift for these problems to be sorted out. However nothing seems to be happening on that front. I have been waiting over a week now for a positive response. Watch this space, I mean for this £40K vehicle to be put right to our entire satisfaction. Aside from these problems we love the vehicle and the Fiat is just amazing to drive. The sale experience and response to problems from Marquis has been very good to date, just hope it will continue.
Roy & Barbara


----------



## 96105

hi 8O 8O blimey
sorry to hear  lets all buy new :roll: 

ray


----------



## Mikemoss

I despair at the list of problems with new vehicles, particularly as most if not all seem to be down to sheer shoddy workmanship. 

So sorry to hear of your woes, and hope everything is soon put right to your absolute satisfaction - just as it should have been in the first place. When are these people going to cotton on to the fact that without quality to justify the price they will have no business. Ultimately, I have to say the blame lies with the management for failing to establish the basics of consistent production at an acceptable standard of quality.

Memories of 1970s British car manufacture spring to mind....


----------



## 96299

mate that is bang out of order for a 40 jib motor.I`ve got a new one coming (my first) and it makes me very nervous to hear story`s like this one.Good luck.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Truly sorry to read this.
It is just so unfair that manufacturers and to a degree dealers can get away with this shoddy, shabby and downright insulting rubbish.
It doesn't even seem to matter how much you spend.

If I did my job anywhere near as badly as the people employed at the convertors I would be out on my ear straight away.

It's an absloute disgrace and yet when they are trying to secure a purchase the dealers are all sweetness and light.
Strange how snappy they get when you start to list the problems though.

Surely there are enough members of this website now who could share there own expertise, knowledge and experience to influence what is going on in the motohome industry at present.
I certainly would.

Have we reached the stage now where we can't even spend our hard earned money without falling prey to lowlife miscreants who at best can't be bothered and at realistic seem hell bent on doing a lousy job just out of spite?

It's time we hit them where it hurts and stopped buying.
There are alternatives, and it would push second hand values up.

My next one will be a low mileage base vehicle sent to a convertor of my choice - and I will watch over every bit of the conversion.
Or just not bother and learn gardening.

Sorry this doesn't help you but I'm so incensed at "gob in your burger" attitude that is so evident; and the sheer arrogance that they think it's OK.

I hope and pray - sincerely that you get everything sorted to your complete satisfaction. 

O-de-f


----------



## 103818

When the time arrives to collect our new and first ever motor home ( was due in March but thats a different story ) I will be a nervous wreck after reading some of the problems encountered with new buys. 

Good job I read somewhere that copious glasses of a good wine helps the process along!!


----------



## dragstar

swift was shut down last week for a holiday


----------



## phylymann

Roy + Barbara,

Sorry to hear of your ills.......not the only ones I am afraid.

I also have a new Ace 630EK and have not yet been away, but my reversing camera did not work neither did the radio or monitor. Brownhills, Canterbury fixed a new monitor and got the radio working but only after some extended 'talking'. The new monitor does not close properly but at lest it works. Had reversing sensors fitted as I park between a brick wall and stone wall so could not keep having trouble with monitor/camera.

Had the van for all of two weeks now, but will check it over carefully after reading your post.

Hay Ho 40K and all this fun :wink:


----------



## Grizzly

Hi Roy and Barbara...I sent you a PM yesterday which you might not have seen.

Not good news I'm afraid - another possible fault you ought to be aware of on the Fiat cab.

G


----------



## Heritage

Hi phylymann,

Sorry to hear you too have problems with your 630EK, at least we have been away in our's. Check it over carefully although most of our faults were quite easy to find. I called Marquis Northampton today and they are still awaiting a response from Swift as to what is to be done regarding the repairs to our vehicle. They tell me that because Swift will be on shutdown the work may need to be done by Marquis with support from Swift. They anticipate needing the vehicle for 5 days. So far the response from Marquis has been sympathetic and quite positive, however I want to see this translated into action. 

Thanks for all the posts, it seems that we are far from being alone, what an utter disgrace that these manufacturers produce such poor workmanship. Roy & Barbara.


----------



## bognormike

When will these people learn? manufacturers - what's going wrong with QA? The things shouldn't leave the factory until it's ALL working satisfactorily. there's no point in sending out stuff to reach targets if you're having to spend more money rectifying it than the margin you make on the sale?
And if it arrives at the dealers, they should not be accepting it, let alone letting it go out to customers. But as always, it's sales targets that are the reason - the QA manager should have the FINAL say, not the sales manager. :x 

Swift group wake up! :roll:


----------



## Grizzly

I find it surprising that Swift do the pre-sales check and not the dealer.

The tyres of our new Bessacar were at 3.3 bars instead of 5.5. This we did not discover until we were in France. We brought up the subject with one of the salemen at our dealers, pointing out that the van should have been checked before we drove it away and this should have been picked up.

He seemed quite surprised that I thought this. It is apparently Swifts responsibility to check such things -even if the van might have been sitting around on the forecourt long after the journey from Hull. 

Given that the dealer is responsible to the customer for the safety of the vehicle you'd think they'd want to check the basics to protect themselves.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*The Swift Group*

Hello

My Kontiki was in a real state on arrival back from Italy. I won't bore anyone with the details here. Swift offered to take it back to the factory - but I refused, as a solicitor advised me my contract was with the supplying dealer and any faults should be rectified by them.

Six weeks later, I am still awaiting my new external door and reverse camera to be fitted.

Phone Swift on 01482 847332 and ask for Lindsay Place. She is the customer service manager or ask for Kath Powell - customer service director.

Russell

PS - the factory is open this week.

PPS - Swift said my van would be off the road for 6 weeks as an estimate at their factory.

PPPS - When you get hold of one of the above, ask them where my door is? LOL


----------



## cabby

Sorry but I have only one comment to make about these new vans with all these problems. REJECT THEM. do not have it repaired. please oh please talk to a solicitor. more who do this then the industry will start taking notice instead of taking us for a ride.

cabby


----------



## 96299

cabby said:


> Sorry but I have only one comment to make about these new vans with all these problems. REJECT THEM. do not have it repaired. please oh please talk to a solicitor. more who do this then the industry will start taking notice instead of taking us for a ride.
> 
> cabby


Go to make you right fella.It`s the only way to go,surely.


----------



## 96105

bognormike said:


> When will these people learn? manufacturers - what's going wrong with QA? The things shouldn't leave the factory until it's ALL working satisfactorily. there's no point in sending out stuff to reach targets if you're having to spend more money rectifying it than the margin you make on the sale?
> And if it arrives at the dealers, they should not be accepting it, let alone letting it go out to customers. But as always, it's sales targets that are the reason - the QA manager should have the FINAL say, not the sales manager. :x
> 
> Swift group wake up! :roll:


hi bognormike WELL SAID :wink:

RAY


----------



## cabby

an extra point I should make, if the vehicle is purchased using HP, then you are not the owner and cannot reject the vehicle. you have to notify the finance company(they are the owners) legal section that the vehicle is outside the law as regards the sale of goods act 1974( think I got the date right)and you wish to reject the vehicle and why.They will get in contact with the dealer and take it from there.but stand firm and you will get what you want.

cabby.


----------



## Heritage

I called Swift today and threatened to reject our vehicle if something was not done soon to put right all the faults. I also mentioned that I had opened a thread on this forum to report the faults and the response from Marquis and Swift. I got the impression that Swift had not been contacted by Marquis Northampton, I had been told by Marquis they were waiting for a response from Swift. Within half an hour Marquis called and have booked our vehicle in next Monday, they will take five days to rectify the faults. I have decided not to accept the vehicle back unless all the faults have been put right to our entire satisfaction. So we will see if Marquis and Swift are able to get this vehicle right we certainly hope they will.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## Grizzly

Glad things are looking up Roy and Barbara.

PM on way to you.

G


----------



## 99822

Cabbys right,if the vehicle is on finance report the faults to the finance company by letter or email,they are the owners.Let them fight the case on your behalf but be insistent that you will only except the vehicle back provided ALL the faults are put right.

IF YOU PURCHASED OUTRIGHT THEN THE FOLLOWING APPLIES.

Provided the faults where reported to the dealer within 3 weeks of taking delivery and its still not right go to your local Trading Standards Office and explain the problems and that you wish to reject the vehicle then they will take your case up with Marquis and get your monies reimbursed or alternatively if you wish to keep the vehicle provided it is repaired to your satisfaction then Trading Standards will figt this for you.ALL OF THIS IS FREE OF CHARGE UNLIKE A SOLICITOR and the company do not like Trading standards on their case whereas they are not too concerned about solicitors.

Believe me this is true,I was a General Manager of a number of dealers and unfortunately I had to deal with all of them and I knew who I didn`t want to deal with.

Good Luck.


----------



## Heritage

I took in our Ace Airstream today to Marquis in Northampton to have 26 faults corrected. They looked at all the faults with me and were concerned that I had these problems. I am assured that all these faults will be rectified, however I will not collect the van until I am absolutely satisfied that all faults are fixed to my satisfaction. I will post the results once I have the vehicle back from Marquis.

Roy.


----------



## Rapide561

*Duff Swift motorhome*

Hello

Make sure you get a refund of your expenses - diesel etc etc.

Also, five days is a long time to be without your baby, but those accessoiries in the Marquis shop are nice - especially if free of charge as a gesture of goodwill!

Russell


----------



## Heritage

Collected my Ace Airstream 630EK from Marquis Northampton today. The vehicle has been with them for four weeks. I was not in a hurry to have the vehicle back due to an overseas holiday but I did stress to them that I needed it back with all the faults corrected. I have to use the vehicle over the next 3 weekends but still not all the faults have been put right. Some of this is down to Swift not being able to supply spares quick enough but the rest is down to Marquis. They are apologetic and have promised to eventually correct all the faults, they even paid for £55.00 worth of diesel. The vehicle is being returned to them next Monday for another go. Although I am frustrated and annoyed that after 4 weeks the work has not been completed I am satisfied that Marquis are almost doing all they can, so Swift if you are reading this please get your act in gear and send the spares they need to put right my vehicle please.

*17th July 2007 Updated faults list with Ace Airstream HX07 KMA*

1) Reversing Camera not working

2) Gap at bottom of habitation door when closed (daylight can be seen)
*Was supposedly fixed according to the engineer.*

3) Cupboard doors above TV point foul each other when closed and have damaged the veneer. 
*Awaiting new doors from Swift.*

4) Upright side moulding between work surface and cupboard above TV point has the lower fixing screw burst out the side of the veneer.
*Awaiting replacement from Swift*

5) Persistent and annoying noise from O/S/F suspension area whilst driving. 
*I was assured the engineer had test driven the vehicle and reported the noise had gone. Sorry but it has not.*

6) This next problem I have previously complained about, it concerns the flip down TV screen unit. It was looked at when I took the vehicle back to Marquis after a couple of days. However having looked at an identical van at Stratford I now know that mine is not right. My vehicle was supplied with all the screws holding the unit to the roof left undone, screwdriver damage to the moulding was visible and when all the screws were tightened the unit fouled the lip of the cab moulding to which it is attached. With the screws tight the unit mounting is distorted, as a consequence the flip down TV does not close and fit flush with it's mating face. The vehicle on show had an identical unit fitted and this fitted perfectly, I feel mine has not been fitted correctly. 
*This problem is still the same and now Marquis have agreed to order a new unit and fit it correctly this time.*
Further update next week.

Roy


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Up bright and early this morning to reload the MH ready for this weekend. 
In trying to feel positive about this vehicle I found the fridge is still not working even though it had been on mains since yesterday. Then I found the bathroom cupboard had come away from the wall that it is mounted to. Feeling disappointed with this vehicle I took a break from putting everything back in, thinking is this all worth it. It was then I got a call from Kath Powell of Swift Motorhomes. It seems Swift do monitor this site and she wanted to speak to Marquis today to put a plan of action in place to rectify the faults with this vehicle. She promised to call me back once she had had a chance to speak to Marquis and to let me know the way forward. I also had a PM on this sight with contacts and telephone numbers to call Swift. As promised she called me back and said that Swift would be making available all the parts required to rectify the faults in time for next week whilst my van is back at Marquis. Furthermore technicians at Swift will be on hand to support Marquis with any problems such as the non working reversing camera. I am so relieved now that Swift are aware and so very pleased that they have responded as they have. All that remains is to see if next week brings results and our vehicle is repaired, making it finally in excellent working order throughout. We all accept that some things can and do go wrong, what I and many others can not accept is the slow uncaring response to our dilemmas. So a big thank you to Kath Powell and Swift for intervening. Please Swift & Marquis don't let us down next week.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## 97984

Wow!

That's a shocking list of faults!! Sheer shoddy workmanship. We bought our Elddis secondhand from Marquis Berks. When I got it back there were many faults, mainly leaks & stuff. Ended up putting most of it right myself!!

A lot of people swear by German build quality..so am tempted to go German with our next van. Swift & Autotrail are definately off the list though...heard far too many bad reports about them!!

Hope you get your van sorted soon  

Chris


----------



## Heritage

Cheers Chris. I too have heard that German build quality is far superior but then again I have only owned Autotrail up to this Swift model. I had hoped quality with Swift might have been better. I will see if they are able to put matters right and providing we have no further problems than we will be happy. We will investigate these manufacturers much more carefully when buying our next vehicle, and if it means changing brands again then so be it, however I would hope the likes of Swift & Autotrail manage to sort the quality side of things out then we would all be much happier. I liken the UK motorhome industry to the car industry of old and look what happened to that. Having worked in the car industry with my own precision engineering company I know the massive strides all involved had to take to produce high quality products to remain in the market place, without quality the long term future for a manufacturer is dismal. Price does not need to inflate to ensure quality, it is by far cheaper to produce goods right first time and if any of these companies are registered to BSI standards then I am at a loss to know how they can maintain the standard given the large number of dissatisfied customers.

Roy


----------



## 97984

Hi Roy

Couldn't agree more. Problem is that alot of the UK traders give the impression that they couldn't give a damn whether they get your business or not!! When you add to this the fact that the Autotrail grande frontier costs £70K compared to something like the Arto 69EGB coming in at £52K on the road there is just no comparison & the German van build quality looks so much better.. If we vote with our wallets, eventually the UK industry will start to get the message!

Chris


----------



## drmjclark

bye swift kontiki - hello carthago - enough said. Pleased you seem to have got some joy out of swfit - lot more than I managed when i needed help from them!!

I disagree with the comment about ALL uk dealers - Lowdhams have been great during the buying process for my new van and very helpful in delivery delays with loan vans etc - they seem to care a lot - if in doubt give em a try ( and no i'm not on commision!!! )


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Ace Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:


> the faults in time for next week whilst my van is back at Marquis. Furthermore technicians at Swift will be on hand to support Marquis with any problems .


Roy..is there any chance you can tell us when your van is going back to Marquis ?

We've just spent over 3 hours there en route back from a few days in Salisbury. We seem to have 2 new problems and Marquis have been unable to fix them. The next stage is to get the Swift engineer in and let him look at them. We assumed this would be some long time hence as Swift go on holiday at the end of this month and we go away in the middle of August for 6 weeks. If the engineer is going to be at Marquis next week then we'll try and get there too.

I must admit I wonder if we will ever manage a worry free holiday in this van . It seems to be one blessed thing after another.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift*

Hi

The Swift assessor/engineer looked at my van and if this option is available to you, I would take it.

Russell


----------



## kennyboy

Know exactly how you feel Heritage! We had so many problems with our Autotrail Grande Frontier from the minute we picked it up, and even after 2 very long visits to the factory, it was still not right. We got so fed up wondering what would next go wrong that we bit the bullet and part-exchanged it for a Frankia. We lost a lot of money but it had to be done!
And guess what? The new van is fantastic and so far NOTHING to report! Is this a miracle or just German quality?
Good luck mate!
Ken


----------



## Heritage

Hi Ken,

We did the same, sold our Autotrail, with all the problems it went back to the dealer but unfortuately we did not buy a Frankia. We instead chose Swift but they seem no better than Autotrail as far as quality is concerned. Glad to hear you have had no problems with your new van, it just goes to show that it can be done.

Regards Roy


----------



## Heritage

25th July 2007 Updated faults list with Ace Airstream 630EK following a further three days at Marquis Northampton.

1) Reversing Camera still not working.

*Marquis can not find the fault and this vehicle now has to be returned to Swift for this repair. *

2) Persistent and annoying noise from O/S/F suspension area whilst driving.

* No change yet again. Probably a Fiat problem.*

3) Cupboard doors above TV point have damaged veneer and await replacement.

*Doors have new catches fitted to prevent opening whilst driving, problem is they are difficult to open now and the door handles need to be repositioned on the yet to be fitted new doors to pull directly on the door catches.*

4) Upright side moulding between work surface and cupboard above TV point has the lower fixing screw burst out the side of the veneer and awaits replacement.

*A major job to replace as wall cupboard needs to be removed, work needs to be carried out by Swift.*

5) Vertical moulding adjacent to the hinge side of the bathroom door is damaged and awaits replacement.

*This needs to be carried out by Swift.*

6) Bulb warning light on dashboard keeps going on, off, on, etc.

*Possibly a Fiat problem and awaits attention.*


----------



## Heritage

*Faults update with ACE Airstream 630EK*

27th August 2007 Updated faults list with Ace Airstream HX07 KMA with accompanying photographs.

1) Reversing Camera has never worked. See photo. Despite taking great care whilst reversing, the absence of this camera over the bank holiday weekend has led to reversing damage to the GRP rear N/S top corner being damaged. See photo. 
2) Persistent and annoying noise from O/S/F suspension area whilst driving. Most noticeable at speeds up to 30mph. This can also be heard with the cab windows closed. See photo depicting area noise can be heard from. This noise takes the form of a light high pitched rumbling sound and appears to be in time to movement within the suspension. Marquis have heard this noise on 2 occasions but have failed to rectify this problem. 
3) Cupboard doors above TV point foul each other, this has damaged the veneer and await replacement along with suitable door locks. Marquis fitted stronger locks to prevent the doors from flying open whilst driving, however these doors are now too difficult to open. It was items spilling from this cupboard whilst driving that damaged the worktop and bathroom door moulding. See photo
4) Upright side moulding between work surface and cupboard above TV point has the lower fixing screw burst out the side of the veneer and awaits replacement. See photo
5) Vertical silver coloured moulding adjacent to the hinge side of the bathroom door is damaged and awaits replacement. See photo.
6) Bathroom cupboard came away from the wall. Marquis fixed this problem but now the cupboard is no longer parallel with the ceiling. 8mm difference end to end. See photo.
7) NSR halogen lamp in the habitation area no longer works, previous attempts to cure this persistent problem with all four lamps by twiddling with them has failed to cure the problem. See photo.
8)Bulb warning light on dash keeps randomly displaying.
9)Water ingress into engine bay and runs onto engine. See photo.
10) Severe engine judder when reversing.
11) Cupboard above sink/drainer is loose at either end where this cupboard meets the ceiling. Removal of plastic screw cover revealed that the screws are missing at this fixing point. See photo.
12) Bathroom door handle repeatedly gets stuck in the horizontal position and makes opening the bathroom door impossible without using a good deal of force. Sometimes it works fine. Marquis had already attempted to fix this problem but after a short while it is evident that the problem is still there. See photo.
13) When removing toilet cassette for emptying, water is visible in the bottom of the cassette storage box. See photo.
14) Radio does not stay on mute for long periods any longer. Was working fine. See photo.
15) When using stove ignite this causes the freeview box to lock up and has to be switched off and than back on again to reset the system. See photo. 
16) N/S door mirror swings right back against passenger door window when driving at higher speeds or if it is windy conditions, this is very hazardous as it frequently happens when passing large trucks on a motorway. See photo.

Swift are collecting our vehicle by transporter tomorrow 28/08/07 and returning it to the factory for rectification. They have said to allow up to 6 weeks for the work to be completed. I will be truly amazed if when I collect the vehicle from Swift all the work has been carried out correctly, only because I have very little faith left in the quality of the work being churned out by this industry. My partner and I have for the second time emptied out our vehicle of all possessions which was hard work and took quite some time, so we just hope all this, and putting it all back again, will not be in vain, thats not to mention all my time doing the faults list with accompaning photographs for Swift. I will update this post again once I have my vehicle back from Swift.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Faults update with ACE Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:


> 27th August 2007 Updated faults list with Ace Airstream HX07 KMA with accompanying photographs.
> 
> 1) Reversing Camera has never worked. See photo. Despite taking great care whilst reversing, the absence of this camera over the bank holiday weekend has led to reversing damage to the GRP rear N/S top corner being damaged. See photo.
> 2) Persistent and annoying noise from O/S/F suspension area whilst driving. Most noticeable at speeds up to 30mph. This can also be heard with the cab windows closed. See photo depicting area noise can be heard from. This noise takes the form of a light high pitched rumbling sound and appears to be in time to movement within the suspension. Marquis have heard this noise on 2 occasions but have failed to rectify this problem.
> 3) Cupboard doors above TV point foul each other, this has damaged the veneer and await replacement along with suitable door locks. Marquis fitted stronger locks to prevent the doors from flying open whilst driving, however these doors are now too difficult to open. It was items spilling from this cupboard whilst driving that damaged the worktop and bathroom door moulding. See photo
> 4) Upright side moulding between work surface and cupboard above TV point has the lower fixing screw burst out the side of the veneer and awaits replacement. See photo
> 5) Vertical silver coloured moulding adjacent to the hinge side of the bathroom door is damaged and awaits replacement. See photo.
> 6) Bathroom cupboard came away from the wall. Marquis fixed this problem but now the cupboard is no longer parallel with the ceiling. 8mm difference end to end. See photo.
> 7) NSR halogen lamp in the habitation area no longer works, previous attempts to cure this persistent problem with all four lamps by twiddling with them has failed to cure the problem. See photo.
> 8)Bulb warning light on dash keeps randomly displaying.
> 9)Water ingress into engine bay and runs onto engine. See photo.
> 10) Severe engine judder when reversing.
> 11) Cupboard above sink/drainer is loose at either end where this cupboard meets the ceiling. Removal of plastic screw cover revealed that the screws are missing at this fixing point. See photo.
> 12) Bathroom door handle repeatedly gets stuck in the horizontal position and makes opening the bathroom door impossible without using a good deal of force. Sometimes it works fine. Marquis had already attempted to fix this problem but after a short while it is evident that the problem is still there. See photo.
> 13) When removing toilet cassette for emptying, water is visible in the bottom of the cassette storage box. See photo.
> 14) Radio does not stay on mute for long periods any longer. Was working fine. See photo.
> 15) When using stove ignite this causes the freeview box to lock up and has to be switched off and than back on again to reset the system. See photo.
> 16) N/S door mirror swings right back against passenger door window when driving at higher speeds or if it is windy conditions, this is very hazardous as it frequently happens when passing large trucks on a motorway. See photo.
> 
> Swift are collecting our vehicle by transporter tomorrow 28/08/07 and returning it to the factory for rectification. They have said to allow up to 6 weeks for the work to be completed. I will be truly amazed if when I collect the vehicle from Swift all the work has been carried out correctly, only because I have very little faith left in the quality of the work being churned out by this industry. My partner and I have for the second time emptied out our vehicle of all possessions which was hard work and took quite some time, so we just hope all this, and putting it all back again, will not be in vain, thats not to mention all my time doing the faults list with accompaning photographs for Swift. I will update this post again once I have my vehicle back from Swift.
> 
> Roy & Barbara


Roy and Barbara,I am sorry about your faults.Both Kath Powell and myself will inspect your Motorhome when it arrives at Swift and will ensure your faults are corrected please ensure you send us a comprhensive list and any mods you would like doing to your Motorhome whilst we have it.Any out of pocket expenses will be met.We will also return it to you well before 6weeks I would expect within 7 days.Peter.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I cannot believe the input the Swift owners are now getting from the Swift Group.

One of the main reasons i went for a French motorhome was i did not like what i was hearing from Swift owners, and iv'e have 3 Swift m/hs.

I would now consider returning to Swift when next we upgrade our present m/h as we love the Kontiki tag axle with island bed, just need a garage model now and i'm hooked.

Bob


----------



## Heritage

Hi Peter, that was a surprise response. Thankyou.
I have this afternoon prepared an updated list with identified and numbered photographs following our first rally with the Swift Owners Group this weekend. If you have any doubts as to the faults I would be more than happy to drive up and point out in detail to clarify the fault in question, I just want our vehicle back in full working order. I will in any case be going over the faults again with Marquis in the morning prior to your collection. If your workmanship is as good as your response I may need not worry after all. Once again thank you.

Regards

Roy.


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Hi Peter, (Swift Group)

If you pick up this message, I sent you and Kath Powell a message via the Swift website, I asked for confirmation of receipt of this message but have not had this confirmation. Can you confirm or otherwise that you received this message.

Roy


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Ace Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:


> Hi Peter, (Swift Group)
> 
> If you pick up this message, I sent you and Kath Powell a message via the Swift website, I asked for confirmation of receipt of this message but have not had this confirmation. Can you confirm or otherwise that you received this message.
> 
> Roy


Hi Roy,sorry for the delay as i was travelling back from France.We have your motorhome and we have had a good look inside.There was no disagreement from Production or Quality about your issues in fact we picked up acouple of extra points.I have to say that all at Swift are dissapointed at what has happened and all Product is being rechecked.I hope we can go rebuild your confidence in us and if you decide to buy another Swift speak to me first please.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

whistlinggypsy said:


> I cannot believe the input the Swift owners are now getting from the Swift Group.
> 
> One of the main reasons i went for a French motorhome was i did not like what i was hearing from Swift owners, and iv'e have 3 Swift m/hs.
> 
> I would now consider returning to Swift when next we upgrade our present m/h as we love the Kontiki tag axle with island bed, just need a garage model now and i'm hooked.
> 
> Bob


Bob,thanks for your comments.We still have a long way to go.It is dissapointing we have let ourselves down with poor workmanship and design in certain areas but I am sure the Forum users would be please with our progress in the last week the whole factory has got behind the comments made on the forum.It is as though we were blind to the issues that have been raised but we arnt now! We do have a garage tag axle now.Peter.


----------



## Heritage

Hi Peter,

Thank you for your reply and your comments have been noted. As for buying any manufacturers vehicle in the future Barbara and I would both be very wary about ever committing so much money again, in consideration of all the faults WE had to find with this vehicle and our previous (Autotrail) vehicle. All we can say is that the response, eventually, from Swift and it's dealer, in this case Marquis Northampton, has been very good indeed and this we will of course bear in mind when both purchasing our next vehicle and recommending to friends etc.

Our main concern now is that our vehicle faults are rectified to our entire satisfaction, this is where we will really judge the Swift Group. We are not too worried how long it takes to put right our vehicle (within the 6 weeks quoted),more that it is right, and I can not stress that enough. We do not want to collect it from Swift and find that some of the faults have not been attended to. Please don't let us down.

Thank you.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi Peter

When you've finished sorting out these motorhomes please will you come and run the country for us - your positive, open and honest attitude sounds like just what we need.

I really feel for all those new owners whose excitement has turned to dismay as they've discovered so many faults that just should not have been there. Hope they all end up joining Sue and me as very happy Swift-group owners.

If any members of your design and production team are still around from 1998, please tell them that our E695 is still going strong, still has that 'hewn from the solid' feel to it, and still gives us enormous pleasure every time we use it.


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi Peter

When you've finished sorting out these motorhomes please will you come and run the country for us - your positive, open and honest attitude sounds like just what we need.

I really feel for all those new owners whose excitement has turned to dismay as they've discovered so many faults that just should not have been there. Hope they all end up joining Sue and me as very happy Swift-group owners.

If any members of your design and production team are still around from 1998, please tell them that our E695 is still going strong, still has that 'hewn from the solid' feel to it, and still gives us enormous pleasure every time we use it.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Heritage said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and your comments have been noted. As for buying any manufacturers vehicle in the future Barbara and I would both be very wary about ever committing so much money again, in consideration of all the faults WE had to find with this vehicle and our previous (Autotrail) vehicle. All we can say is that the response, eventually, from Swift and it's dealer, in this case Marquis Northampton, has been very good indeed and this we will of course bear in mind when both purchasing our next vehicle and recommending to friends etc.
> 
> Our main concern now is that our vehicle faults are rectified to our entire satisfaction, this is where we will really judge the Swift Group. We are not too worried how long it takes to put right our vehicle (within the 6 weeks quoted),more that it is right, and I can not stress that enough. We do not want to collect it from Swift and find that some of the faults have not been attended to. Please don't let us down.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Roy & Barbara


Thats fair enough.I said the same thing to the team today that it is important to get it right even if they take a few more days.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Mikemoss said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> When you've finished sorting out these motorhomes please will you come and run the country for us - your positive, open and honest attitude sounds like just what we need.
> 
> I really feel for all those new owners whose excitement has turned to dismay as they've discovered so many faults that just should not have been there. Hope they all end up joining Sue and me as very happy Swift-group owners.
> 
> If any members of your design and production team are still around from 1998, please tell them that our E695 is still going strong, still has that 'hewn from the solid' feel to it, and still gives us enormous pleasure every time we use it.


Yes you would think Tony and Gordon had been running Swift! Peter.


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Hi Peter,

Re your statement in your previous posting "in fact we picked up a couple of extra points" We would be very interested to find out what these extra points are. Also, can you give us your thoughts please regarding the modifications we would like carried out.

Regards

Roy & Barbara


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Ace Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Re your statement in your previous posting "in fact we picked up a couple of extra points" We would be very interested to find out what these extra points are. Also, can you give us your thoughts please regarding the modifications we would like carried out.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Roy & Barbara


They were things that we could do better ie positioning of controls and the fact we build a strong body to spoil it with lightweight construction that really isnt man enough for the job especially when you look at the cocktail cabinet doors.It just is dissapointing we have tried to loose some weight and in hind site it was the wrong thing to do.I havnt seen your list re the mods has Kath got it? Peter.


----------



## Heritage

Hi Peter,

I gave the updated faults list along with photographs and our modifications wish list to Dawn at Marquis, she should have sent this in with the van. Lynsey has called me this morning and it appears she has not seen our latest faults list etc either. I shall be forwarding direct to Lynsey's email address copies of the lists. Please let me know if you require a 2nd set of photographs.

Regards

Roy


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

I had a call from Swift yesterday updating me on how the required work is progressing on our van. The camera fault has been traced and repaired, the intermittent light on the dash has been rectified. The halogen bulb needed to be pushed fully home in order to work. The problem with the radio not staying on mute is I am told by Swift a feature of this particular radio (Blaupunkt Las Vegas DVD35). Does anyone else have experience of this annoying problem. It did stay muted but not any longer since the DVD monitor was replaced in fact. Here is the scenario that leads to this little problem being so annoying. We will be using the radio during the evening time to watch TV and the radio volume needs to be up high for normal listening. When we make up the beds the radio is then not easily reached. We like to awake and listen to the radio first thing in the morning therefore we mute the radio from the remote and this always worked well. We would add here that whilst you can turn off the radio with the remote you can not turn it on again with the remote, hence why the mute function is useful. The problem now is that on at least two occasions the radio has woken us during the night at a very loud volume, this is not good for the nerves you see. A minor detail I admit but still frustrating, as is the fact that the freeview box locks up every time we operate the cooker ignition, again Swift has said this is normal, why then did this not happen with our Autotrail which also had a freeview system. The mind boggles with all our wonderful technology these days that such anomalies have to be seen as acceptable. Peter, (Swift) whilst we thank you for the couple of minor mods you are doing to our van we would have appreciated it more if the twin batteries could have been connected for us in view of problems this vehicle has given us. This is something that we do really need to get done, maybe Marquis can help us with this one and a entrance step to make life easier.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Ace Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:


> I had a call from Swift yesterday updating me on how the required work is progressing on our van. The camera fault has been traced and repaired, the intermittent light on the dash has been rectified. The halogen bulb needed to be pushed fully home in order to work. The problem with the radio not staying on mute is I am told by Swift a feature of this particular radio (Blaupunkt Las Vegas DVD35). Does anyone else have experience of this annoying problem. It did stay muted but not any longer since the DVD monitor was replaced in fact. Here is the scenario that leads to this little problem being so annoying. We will be using the radio during the evening time to watch TV and the radio volume needs to be up high for normal listening. When we make up the beds the radio is then not easily reached. We like to awake and listen to the radio first thing in the morning therefore we mute the radio from the remote and this always worked well. We would add here that whilst you can turn off the radio with the remote you can not turn it on again with the remote, hence why the mute function is useful. The problem now is that on at least two occasions the radio has woken us during the night at a very loud volume, this is not good for the nerves you see. A minor detail I admit but still frustrating, as is the fact that the freeview box locks up every time we operate the cooker ignition, again Swift has said this is normal, why then did this not happen with our Autotrail which also had a freeview system. The mind boggles with all our wonderful technology these days that such anomalies have to be seen as acceptable. Peter, (Swift) whilst we thank you for the couple of minor mods you are doing to our van we would have appreciated it more if the twin batteries could have been connected for us in view of problems this vehicle has given us. This is something that we do really need to get done, maybe Marquis can help us with this one and a entrance step to make life easier.
> 
> Roy & Barbara


Roy,if we could have done that for you we would have done so but after a long discussion with out technical people it was clear what you was asking for we could not have done legally under current legislation.If Marquis are prepared to do it than I am quite happy to pay for it.Regards Peter.


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Hi Peter, Thank you for your prompt response. Kath Powell has also called me today and explained that because of current legislation Swift could not place the second battery in the underbed locker, although if the batteries were of the gel type this would be legal and safe to do so. I have spoken today to Marquis and they are going to look into the feasibility of carrying out this work for us using gel batteries, however if it is not practical to do so then we will satisfied with the current and legal set up as supplied by Swift. As for the step Marquis have said they can quite easily do this for us. Thanks also to Kath Powell for explaining that the limited Mute on the radio is in fact a feature of this particular radio and for suggesting the simple operation of turning down the volume overnight, but only if on hook up. Why didn't I think of that, Doh!

Although as yet, we do not have our vehicle back knowing that finally everything is working and in A1 condition, we are very pleased and impressed with the response we have received from both Swift and its supplying dealer Marquis Northampton. In 10 years of motorhome ownership and having owned 4 new motorhomes during that time never have we received such excellent service as we are now experiencing. We are so much more confident now than at the start that our van will be perfect when we get it back. So big thank you's all round at this stage for good communications and positive response from Swift Group Ltd. We, like so many others will repay such good service by our customer loyalty in the future. Keep up the good work Swift.

Roy & Barbara.


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Sorry, forgot to mention that Swift are also prepared to pay for the habitation door step we would like fitted, Barbara at only 4' 10" will find this so much easier to use.

Thank you Swift.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Ace Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:


> Hi Peter, Thank you for your prompt response. Kath Powell has also called me today and explained that because of current legislation Swift could not place the second battery in the underbed locker, although if the batteries were of the gel type this would be legal and safe to do so. I have spoken today to Marquis and they are going to look into the feasibility of carrying out this work for us using gel batteries, however if it is not practical to do so then we will satisfied with the current and legal set up as supplied by Swift. As for the step Marquis have said they can quite easily do this for us. Thanks also to Kath Powell for explaining that the limited Mute on the radio is in fact a feature of this particular radio and for suggesting the simple operation of turning down the volume overnight, but only if on hook up. Why didn't I think of that, Doh!
> 
> Although as yet, we do not have our vehicle back knowing that finally everything is working and in A1 condition, we are very pleased and impressed with the response we have received from both Swift and its supplying dealer Marquis Northampton. In 10 years of motorhome ownership and having owned 4 new motorhomes during that time never have we received such excellent service as we are now experiencing. We are so much more confident now than at the start that our van will be perfect when we get it back. So big thank you's all round at this stage for good communications and positive response from Swift Group Ltd. We, like so many others will repay such good service by our customer loyalty in the future. Keep up the good work Swift.
> 
> Roy & Barbara.


Roy and Barbara,thankyou for your comments as it is nice to receive some praise and goes along way in helping customer relations.We have learnt a lot from you and the other Forum users and the way we operate customer care and the way we are designing and redesigning product, combining forum feedback with ours is going to be a great asset for us.Regards Peter.


----------



## 105852

Sorry to hear how bad your motorhome is, we have paid 50k for a top end van conversion and the list of faults are:
rubber on cooker cut short
no hook to hold shower head to wall
silicone to shower is that poor we can not use shower
light inside wont go off
bad fitting door
no plug in kitchen sink
no dvd
no carpets
screws sticking through bathroom cupboard door
walnut dash peeling off
holes in panel where screws removed
rattling tables
front seat wont swivel
sink leaking


----------



## Heritage

We are sorry to hear of your faults with the Timberland vehicle, we thought Timberland were a good company as far as the quality of their conversions are concerned.

We would suggest you do the same as we did, make a new posting and list the faults for all to see and keep it updated. Then inform Timberland about this forum, tell them that they should take note as we will all be watching and waiting for the faults to be corrected and their response to your complaints. It seems Swift are finding this forum is of benefit to their company, they have been brave enough to admit their shortcomings with the quality of the products they are selling and are making a real effort now. Let's hope the competition is able to do the same.

Regards

Roy & Barbara


----------



## 2kias

I think it would be a good idea if Auto-Trail also got involved in this forum. We have not had too many probs with ours but it would be good to know someone from the company was watching (or at least admitted to it!!!!!).


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Well tomorrow is collection day when we pick up our motorhome from the Swift factory following the warranty work. The service manager from Marquis Northampton is driving us to Swift and will help ensure all has been completed. If all is well we should finally have a motorhome without faults. Lets just hope that it stays that way. I will add another posting once I know the outcome of the repairs and we have the vehicle back home, which hopefully will be tomorrow, if Swift have done all the repairs correctly as per our faults list. If their work is as good as their recent customer care has been then we need not worry. So watch this space for further news.


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

On the long drive to Swift today to collect our motorhome I was being somewhat sceptical by thinking that it could not be possible that all the faults would have been put right. I can honestly say that I need never have been concerned, all the repairs were carried out to a very high standard of workmanship. Not only that, Swift had repaired the damage to the GRP corner moulding I had caused whilst reversing, you could not tell it had ever been damaged, it was perfect. Other modifications had been carried out to our motorhome over and above what we had asked for. I was amazed and impressed by the very real effort put in by the team at Swift. From the moment I arrived, Peter Smith the MD for Swift Group, was involved in the handover as was senior technicians and Kath Powell the customer care manager. Time and effort was taken to explain all that had been done to the vehicle, Peter also explained that the modifications to our motorhome was now being implemented on the production line. Peter and the team have said that they accept things could, and can be done for the better, to this end they are all working very hard to improve the products they sell and the after sales service they give to the customer, if today is anything to go by then they are doing an excellent job. I also noticed that the vehicle had been valeted and polished and looked like new all over again. The gift completed a most memorable visit.

Whilst at Swift I met a couple of other members from this forum and their experience with Swift was also excellent, I heard lots of good comments from these members so my experience is not a one off, I am sure their postings on this site will reflect this fact.

I would also like to thank Chris at Marquis Northampton for taking me up to Swift and for supplying free of charge the heavy duty leisure battery to meet my essential power requirements when not on mains electric, also for footing the £72.00 fuel cost to fill up my van with diesel today.

The drive back was brilliant, no more annoying noise. When I got home I had to have another good look around the van to convince myself that this was for real, a motorhome without faults, fantastic, no other word for it.

Having experienced the aftersales care from Swift, along with the excellent work carried out on our motorhome, I can confidently recommend The Swift Group if you are planning to buy a motorhome safe in the knowledge that if things did go wrong, and that is now a bigger, IF, then they will provide a customer care service second to none.

Barbara and I absolutely love our Ace Airstream and we would through this forum personally like to thank all at Swift for the hard work put in to provide us with a completely fault free motorhome, our pride and joy.

Thank you Swift.

Roy & Barbara Marks (Fault Free Motorhome Owners)
If any one would like to call us to discuss our experience in more detail please feel free to call us on 01327 353455 or 07714 233737.


----------



## 96299

Good for you mate.Looks like swift could be on the up then.Nice to hear the good stories when they come up.  

steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: Ace Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:



> On the long drive to Swift today to collect our motorhome I was being somewhat sceptical by thinking that it could not be possible that all the faults would have been put right. I can honestly say that I need never have been concerned, all the repairs were carried out to a very high standard of workmanship. Not only that, Swift had repaired the damage to the GRP corner moulding I had caused whilst reversing, you could not tell it had ever been damaged, it was perfect. Other modifications had been carried out to our motorhome over and above what we had asked for. I was amazed and impressed by the very real effort put in by the team at Swift. From the moment I arrived, Peter Smith the MD for Swift Group, was involved in the handover as was senior technicians and Kath Powell the customer care manager. Time and effort was taken to explain all that had been done to the vehicle, Peter also explained that the modifications to our motorhome was now being implemented on the production line. Peter and the team have said that they accept things could, and can be done for the better, to this end they are all working very hard to improve the products they sell and the after sales service they give to the customer, if today is anything to go by then they are doing an excellent job. I also noticed that the vehicle had been valeted and polished and looked like new all over again. The gift completed a most memorable visit.
> 
> Whilst at Swift I met a couple of other members from this forum and their experience with Swift was also excellent, I heard lots of good comments from these members so my experience is not a one off, I am sure their postings on this site will reflect this fact.
> 
> I would also like to thank Chris at Marquis Northampton for taking me up to Swift and for supplying free of charge the heavy duty leisure battery to meet my essential power requirements when not on mains electric, also for footing the £72.00 fuel cost to fill up my van with diesel today.
> 
> The drive back was brilliant, no more annoying noise. When I got home I had to have another good look around the van to convince myself that this was for real, a motorhome without faults, fantastic, no other word for it.
> 
> Having experienced the aftersales care from Swift, along with the excellent work carried out on our motorhome, I can confidently recommend The Swift Group if you are planning to buy a motorhome safe in the knowledge that if things did go wrong, and that is now a bigger, IF, then they will provide a customer care service second to none.
> 
> Barbara and I absolutely love our Ace Airstream and we would through this forum personally like to thank all at Swift for the hard work put in to provide us with a completely fault free motorhome, our pride and joy.
> 
> Thank you Swift.
> 
> Roy & Barbara Marks (Fault Free Motorhome Owners)
> If any one would like to call us to discuss our experience in more detail please feel free to call us on 01327 353455 or 07714 233737.


Hi Roy

Good to put a name to a face. Glad you are sorted.

Russell


----------



## Heritage

Hi Russell,

Nice to have met you at Swift yesterday. I hope you are pleased with your new motorhome.

Regards

Roy


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Well, our delight with the Airstream was very short lived following the collection of our vehicle from Swift. This email has been forwarded to Swift today. We can only hope that eventually they can get our vehicle right for us.

Dear Kath,

As you are aware both Barbara and I were most disappointed by the further problems we experienced with our motorhome after the return from the Swift factory for repairs.

The most annoying aspect of all this was the very poor workmanship carried out to an area of the vehicle that had previously been fine, namely the 240v wall sockets / wall moulding. Why there was a need to effect, in Peter Smith's words, a tidying up, of this area of the vehicle I don't understand.

Two days after the return from Swift I had to rush the vehicle back to Marquis for repairs to a major gas leak caused by a seal missing from the regulator to supply gas pipe, all this on the day I was reloading the vehicle for use that weekend.

As you can imagine all this has now left us with little confidence in this vehicle ever being fit for purpose or any new motorhome for that matter. We spent quite a bit of time with Marquis on Tuesday looking at other motorhomes before deciding on a vehicle that was originally our first choice, namely the Bessacarr E520, but we finally decided on the Airstream with it's airy layout.

I spoke at length with Chris Cash from Marquis yesterday afternoon during which he told me we could have the Bessacarr for a cost to change of £----. Barbara and I discussed this during the course of the evening and have decided not to take up this offer. Although the £---- was a factor it was just one of the reasons not to go for the Bessacarr. The other reasons were, less storage space, we felt particularly in the kitchen area, lack of a full length mirror, both of which are features found in our Airstream, but most importantly our very real concern about the quality of any replacement vehicle, we just would not want to go through all of this again.

The only way forward I can see from here is for our Airstream to be returned yet again to the factory for repairs. This could be done by transporter but I think it would be far better for me to drive the vehicle to the factory and to stay overnight if need be and to drive the vehicle back after the work is completed. In this case I would expect Swift to pay for my fuel and overnight accommodation if I can't stay in the vehicle and the vehicle needs to be with you longer than one day. Furthermore we are not prepared to yet again spend a lot of time and effort emptying out our motorhome, we have done this too many times already.

The faults are as follows.

1) Moulding containing the twin wall sockets has come away from the wall and is not fixed central to the trunking.
2) The freeview receiver does not work (before the return to Swift it worked faultlessly), the same thing applies to the DVD it will not display on screen.
3) The cab noise from the N/S/R is still present, not noticed on the return from Swift due to the noise from the bed slats, although the noise does seem to be slightly reduced.
4) The habitation courtesy light now comes on whilst driving and will not stay off. It would be preferable if this was controlled manually by a switch.
5) Probably not a fault but the reversing camera only works when selecting reverse gear. It would be useful to be able to switch this on whilst driving to check on my expensive Harley that is being towed. This feature was on my previous vehicle and which I found very useful.

I plan to use our motorhome again 4-6 October and would appreciate this work having been carried out by then,

Best Regards

Roy Marks

I have since been informed that the reversing camera can be turned on whilst driving, therefore I now consider this also to be a fault. I am awaiting a response from Swift as to the way forward from here.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Ace Airstream 630EK*



Heritage said:


> Well, our delight with the Airstream was very short lived following the collection of our vehicle from Swift. This email has been forwarded to Swift today. We can only hope that eventually they can get our vehicle right for us.
> 
> Dear Kath,
> 
> As you are aware both Barbara and I were most disappointed by the further problems we experienced with our motorhome after the return from the Swift factory for repairs.
> 
> The most annoying aspect of all this was the very poor workmanship carried out to an area of the vehicle that had previously been fine, namely the 240v wall sockets / wall moulding. Why there was a need to effect, in Peter Smith's words, a tidying up, of this area of the vehicle I don't understand.
> 
> Two days after the return from Swift I had to rush the vehicle back to Marquis for repairs to a major gas leak caused by a seal missing from the regulator to supply gas pipe, all this on the day I was reloading the vehicle for use that weekend.
> 
> As you can imagine all this has now left us with little confidence in this vehicle ever being fit for purpose or any new motorhome for that matter. We spent quite a bit of time with Marquis on Tuesday looking at other motorhomes before deciding on a vehicle that was originally our first choice, namely the Bessacarr E520, but we finally decided on the Airstream with it's airy layout.
> 
> I spoke at length with Chris Cash from Marquis yesterday afternoon during which he told me we could have the Bessacarr for a cost to change of £----. Barbara and I discussed this during the course of the evening and have decided not to take up this offer. Although the £---- was a factor it was just one of the reasons not to go for the Bessacarr. The other reasons were, less storage space, we felt particularly in the kitchen area, lack of a full length mirror, both of which are features found in our Airstream, but most importantly our very real concern about the quality of any replacement vehicle, we just would not want to go through all of this again.
> 
> The only way forward I can see from here is for our Airstream to be returned yet again to the factory for repairs. This could be done by transporter but I think it would be far better for me to drive the vehicle to the factory and to stay overnight if need be and to drive the vehicle back after the work is completed. In this case I would expect Swift to pay for my fuel and overnight accommodation if I can't stay in the vehicle and the vehicle needs to be with you longer than one day. Furthermore we are not prepared to yet again spend a lot of time and effort emptying out our motorhome, we have done this too many times already.
> 
> The faults are as follows.
> 
> 1) Moulding containing the twin wall sockets has come away from the wall and is not fixed central to the trunking.
> 2) The freeview receiver does not work (before the return to Swift it worked faultlessly), the same thing applies to the DVD it will not display on screen.
> 3) The cab noise from the N/S/R is still present, not noticed on the return from Swift due to the noise from the bed slats, although the noise does seem to be slightly reduced.
> 4) The habitation courtesy light now comes on whilst driving and will not stay off. It would be preferable if this was controlled manually by a switch.
> 5) Probably not a fault but the reversing camera only works when selecting reverse gear. It would be useful to be able to switch this on whilst driving to check on my expensive Harley that is being towed. This feature was on my previous vehicle and which I found very useful.
> 
> I plan to use our motorhome again 4-6 October and would appreciate this work having been carried out by then,
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Roy Marks
> 
> I have since been informed that the reversing camera can be turned on whilst driving, therefore I now consider this also to be a fault. I am awaiting a response from Swift as to the way forward from here.


Roy,I am very sorry you feel this way as we have bent over backwards to resolve your issues and you seemed genuinly happy with what we had done.Yes its seems by trying to improve something we have made it worse and for that I apologise.The gas leak is nothing to do with us and are not responsible for the leak.The reversing camera is designed to stay on if needed so you can use it to improve your rear vision whilst travelling.I am quit happy for you to come to the factory and of course will pay your expenses.We have been open and friendly at all times and I am disappointed you feel otherwise.Peter,


----------



## Heritage

Hi Peter, 

Your statement as follows, 

"We have been open and friendly at all times and I am disappointed you feel otherwise" 

I don't think my email suggested this, and neither was it meant to, if it did I apologise for that. 

As far as the gas leak goes, it was Marquis that discovererd the rubber seal was missing, this is between the the regulator and the rubber hose that then connects to the bottle, surely this is fitted during manufacture, if not then who does fit the gas system? 

You must understand our frustration after thinking all had been sorted out only to run into more problems within days of collection from Swift. I do not want to fall out with Swift over this vehicle that is in no one's interest, so can we just get it back to the factory at the earliest opportunity and get it put right please. I will check over the rectification work when completed, ensure everything is working as it should and test drive the vehicle before bringing it home again. I can bring the vehicle to Swift at any time, I just want to get it fixed as soon as possible 

I have sung the praises of Swift before on this forum, I don't believe I have ever said anything that is detrimental. Yes, you have as you say bent over backwards, however you need to bend just a little more and fix our vehicle once and for all, that is all we want.

Thank you

Roy & Barbara


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Back to the Factory*

Hello Roy

I would have called you tomorrow regarding your email as I have arranged for your vehicle to be rectified at our premises next week on the 2nd October.

We will call you tomorrow just to confirm the arrangements.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Heritage

Hi Kath,

Thank you for your reply, I wish you had of called me today though, it would have saved me having to go through the forum.

However an excellent response as always, I will be with you first thing Tuesday morning. Due to the distance I plan to stay over until the vehicle is ready to bring back.

Best Regards

Roy


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

I took our motorhome back to the Swift factory yesterday for the recent problems to be corrected.

Within a short time of arriving, Swift staff, including the MD, were all over the vehicle checking out the faults and planning the rectification work needed. All I had to do was relax in reception with a coffee and await confirmation of my hotel for the night.

After coffee I was treated to a personal guided tour of the Swift factory. I found this to be very interesting, seeing all the motorhomes and caravans being built. I was impressed by the clean and pleasant working environment and the ultra modern looking factory. I had the impression that the workforce at Swift take a lot of pride in the vehicles they build, and so they should, a modern Swift motorhome is an attractive vehicle and a credit to the design team. After the tour I was on my way to explore the nearby town of Beverly in a car supplied by Swift before retiring to my hotel for a rest and an evening meal all courtesy of the Swift Group.

This morning I returned to the factory and found all the problems had been rectified to my entire satisfaction and beyond. The vehicle was handed back over to me in a clean condition with an explanation of all the work that had been carried out. We are pleased that our vehicle is in full working order again, however I am just as pleased with the attitude and response from the staff at Swift who have shown a great deal of concern and care to the problems we have encountererd. I hope that now we can continue to enjoy our vehicle free from further problems.

A big thank you to the Swift Group, yet again excellent in all departments.

Roy


----------



## Heritage

*Ace Airstream 630EK*

Just returned home after a long weekend away with the Airstream.

The best part about the whole weekend, we were able to enjoy our motorhome for the first time since buying it new in May this year, without anything going wrong.

Thank you to Swift Leisure for a truly great, and finally, fault free motorhome. The response from Swift to the problems with our motorhome has been excellent.

Our personal thanks go to Peter Smith, Kath Powell, Lynsey Place and all at Swift who worked hard to put matters right for us.

Well done Swift, keep up the good work.

Roy & Barbara Marks


----------



## sigma1

*Faults/Questions with Ace Airstream 630EK*

I was interested to learn of all the problems that you are having with your Ace Airstream 630EK - I only wish I had found the site before I bought mine in April 2008!! We have been through all of the nonsense with the Freeview box locking up and not being able to power it down and up again without removing the multimedia fuse number 12 on the fuseboard - that has now been sorted by our local dealer at my suggestion - we now have an on/off switch in the cupboard; the drop-down tv which incorporates the reversing camera was faulty in the beginning (it had been fitted with the wrong headed screws which damaged the TFT screen) - we are *still* awaiting our second replacement as the installation of the first replacement was appalling - the body was bent and distorted and would not latch up properly.

We have made our own solution to the problem with the 'non-staying shut' cupboards over the work surface with a piece of velcro around the handles - works a treat and is not too obvious if you buy velcro of the right colour.

I have a question regarding the water pump on the Motorhome. When drawing cold water only, the flow 'pulses' and the pump cycles very quickly - especially if the tap is not fully open e.g. teeth cleaning in the bathroom. Shurflo suggest that a pressure reservoir may be needed on the cold supply (the system seems to work fine on the hot side by the way - presumably because the hot tank is acting as a reservoir?) I understand our dealer has discussed this with Swift Leisure but we don't have a solution. Is anybody else experiencing this phenomenon? Is it a problem and will it shorten the pump's life?

By the way, does anybody know what thread I need to screw a grey water pipe onto the waste tap on this vehicle - and where I can get something?

Other than these extant problems we are pleased with the vehicle and its facilities - we have not been troubled by the dreaded judder - probably because I haven't had cause to reverse the vehicle up a hill yet - but I have registered the matter with the dealer for as and when it does occur.

Looking forward to hearing about other's experiences in this area.

Jack


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Jack,

You can fit a F iamma expansion tank to the pump outlet hose:

Not expensive and easy DIY job £18

Regards

Peter

_The expansion tank eliminates the pulsating operation of the pressureswitches and assists the flow of constant water at the required quantity.
It will assist in lowering the water consumption and will extend the life of both the pump and the water boiler (pre charged at 0.9 bar - 13.05 PSI)
Weight;0.3kg.
Size;23.5cm x 15cm x 10 cm
Features; For use with SF126 Pro pumps,will work with other pressure switch Pumps. Eliminates pulsating_.


----------



## Pixelpusher

Roy.....

You must have something I don't because I wrote to Swift about a long list of issues with my Bessacarr E410 and all I got was a brush off from the Customer Service dept - despite sending a copy to Peter Smith who has indicated a committment to Quality and Customer Care through this forum. 

In essence I was told that I should expect faults because the units are hand built - a sad indictment of their work force - and that's what I had a warranty for so take it back to the dealer.

I requested that Swift personally take a look because every trip results in something else breaking or not working. I was told that an engineer could not visit me, which is not what I'd asked for anyway.

Maybe my E410 is too small for them to worry about. :-(

Colin


----------



## Heritage

Hi Jack,

Our freeview box already had the on/off switch fitted in the cupboard above the worktop. We have to use this every time we operate the gas cooker igniter, it is this that locks up the freeview box. Can't understand why your's never had one.

Our TFT screen also had to be replaced. Our's was fitted by the dealer and a right hash was made of the fitting by said dealer. The screen would not close properly and damage was done by the screwdriver used being too large for the recessed fixing holes. 

Swift should have sorted out the problem with the cupboard doors above the worktop not staying shut. I was told by Swift that all the modifications carried out to our vehicle in mid 2007 were being incorporated into all future production vehicles. Maybe your vehicle is an early 2007 model and as such the required modifications would not have been carried out. Can't be sure about this, but then you never know.

The water problem you mention is not something that we are too bothered about on our vehicle.

Finally our vehicle does have a severe judder problem when trying to reverse, it is impossible to reverse on grass with even a very slight gradient.

Hopefully Swift will pick up this thread and get in touch with you to correct any manufacturing issues you have.

Otherwise, like you, we are pleased with our vehicle.

Regards

Roy & Barbara


----------



## Heritage

Hi Colin,

Sorry to hear about your E410 and the lack of response to your problems from Swift. They are truly committed to ensuring all customers are happy with their vehicles. My experiences with Swift, like so many other customers has been very positive indeed. 

Let us see if Swift will pick up this thread and put into place a plan of action to correct any faults with your vehicle, I feel sure they will. 

Regards

Roy


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Roy - totally off topic here.

I just noticed your photo with the Bike on the trailer behind the Ace

Is that a "Jester" CVO Screamin' Eagle Electraglide by any chance?

My Glide is an '05 CVO with the 103" engine - they are great aren't they?

There's a good website for CVO owners here <<

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

as Peter from JCM suggests Jack a >>Fiamma A20 Expansion tank<< should sort your problem


----------



## Pixelpusher

Roy....

I too hope that Swift pick up on my problems. 

As for your problem with the habitation light, it may be similar to what I had. The entry light at the rear was supposed to come on when the door was opened and stay on for 15 minutes while you presumably got things sorted out. It had a mind of its own, often coming on when the engine started or even when the wipers were flicked on/off and never going off until someone could nip into the rear and switch it off.

Swift admitted that there was a design problem and eventually issued a process notification which removed the timer function completely. The light now does only what I tell it to but we have yet another function on our vehicle that was supposed to work but doesn't.

Colin


----------



## Heritage

Hi Colin,

My habitation doorlight was also a right pain but Swift sorted this out by making it manual operation too. Take your point though, that yet again something that does not work as it was intended to.


----------



## Heritage

Hi Dave,

Sorry guy's if this is a little off topic here.

Yes Dave, it is a CVO Screaming Eagle. It is the 07 MY. I now don't have it anymore I sold it and have gone back to a Heritage as I found the Ultra too heavy especially 2 up. My new Harley is the 08 Anniversary model and we are towing her down to Lake Garda in Italy next month for the 105th anniversary rally. Might we see you there?

Regards 

Roy


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Problems with new motorhome*

Sigma1

Sorry that this post has not been picked up.

Can you contact us so that we can help to resolve?

Our email is [email protected] Our telephone number is 01482 875740

Regards
Kath


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Problems with new motorhome*



SwiftGroup said:


> Sorry that this post has not been picked up.


Sorry - thread started in the wrong forum, and we overlooked moving it :roll:

Moved now :wink:

Gerald


----------

